# hello everyone



## humran (Jan 9, 2008)

hi everyone this is the first time i have actually posted my own message been on this site lots and lots and really found you all to be so helpful i have read and read and found lots of answers to my questions i am 48 and about to start to inject my self for three weeks i am going to have de after test said that my own eggs were no good so after months of worrying and thinking dp and myself decided this is what we try and do i have three children all grown up from previous marriage dp has none so i am trying to be the oldest mum at the school play if i am lucky enough ha ha i think this is the hardest thing i have ever been through and never realised that there were so many people out there with fertility problems i felt like i was the only one until we dicovered this site and better still women over 40 trying to have a baby like myself    thank  you all for being here


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Humran

Just wanted to say hello and to wish you good luck with your tx.

Ellie


----------



## alegria (Dec 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome to FF, Humran  

Wishing you good luck with tx    

Alegria


----------



## Kazzie (Aug 6, 2005)

Dear Humran
I wish you lots of luck! 

I am 47 and still wanted to try with my own eggs - heart ruling head    -but no clinics will consider it (which I understand but it's hard to accept) so am now tentatively thinking about DE. Do you mind me asking whether you are be treated here or abroad?

many thanks
K


----------



## humran (Jan 9, 2008)

Kazzie said:


> Dear Humran
> I wish you lots of luck!
> 
> I am 47 and still wanted to try with my own eggs - heart ruling head  -but no clinics will consider it (which I understand but it's hard to accept) so am now tentatively thinking about DE. Do you mind me asking whether you are be treated here or abroad?
> ...


i am having my treatment in uk wolverhampton start injections tommorrow feel very excited and scared aswell


----------



## humran (Jan 9, 2008)

Ellie.st said:


> Dear Humran
> 
> Just wanted to say hello and to wish you good luck with your tx.
> 
> Ellie


 thanks ellie


----------



## humran (Jan 9, 2008)

alegria said:


> Hello and welcome to FF, Humran
> 
> Wishing you good luck with tx
> 
> Alegria


thanks


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi Humran,

Just wanted to say hello and good luck with your treatment. Here's to being the oldest and happiest woman in the school yard  

        

CG xxx


----------



## humran (Jan 9, 2008)

Kazzie said:


> Dear Humran
> I wish you lots of luck!
> 
> I am 47 and still wanted to try with my own eggs - heart ruling head  -but no clinics will consider it (which I understand but it's hard to accept) so am now tentatively thinking about DE. Do you mind me asking whether you are be treated here or abroad?
> ...


Iam being treated at st judes in wolverhampton couldnt find anywhere else to go glad i am going there they are absolutly fantastic i start on injections sunday


----------



## humran (Jan 9, 2008)

Cotswold Girl said:


> Hi Humran,
> 
> Just wanted to say hello and good luck with your treatment. Here's to being the oldest and happiest woman in the school yard
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## MrsBunny (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi humran

Just wanted to wish you all the best for your treatment - it's great that you've found a clinic to treat you. Have you been on a waiting list and if so how long have you been waiting?

I'm 46 and just off to Spain to have DEIVF (our last try) so I hope that we'll both have good news to report soon!!
     

Love
Mrs Bunny xxx


----------



## humran (Jan 9, 2008)

MrsBunny said:


> Hi humran
> 
> Just wanted to wish you all the best for your treatment - it's great that you've found a clinic to treat you. Have you been on a waiting list and if so how long have you been waiting?
> 
> ...


no didnt have to wait for long they had a donor match there virtually straight away


----------



## Empty2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Humran,

Just wanted to welcome you to the site too!   

                    

Good luck with your treatment and to all the other mums-in-waiting out there!! 

                     

emps
x


----------



## humran (Jan 9, 2008)

Empty2 said:


> Hi Humran,
> 
> Just wanted to welcome you to the site too!
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 6, 2004)

Hi Humran

Just wanted to wish a fellow St Jude's girl  Good Luck. 

Maddie.


----------

